# How long should suede half chaps last, and other chap questions



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

I bought a pair of Tredstep Xtreme Suede half chaps about 10 months ago and have been taking lessons in them twice a week (2 hours max per week). These are my first pair of half chaps so I have no experience with this, but the other day I noticed that a couple of holes are developing in the leather along the seams. Right now they're almost the size of a dime. Is normal for their age? While they're not the most expensive half chaps out there, they certainly aren't cheap, either.

If this isn't normal, do you think it's worth trying to get a replacement pair? I ordered them from Smartpak...not sure how good their return policy is.

Also, what other brands do you recommend? One thing I DO like about Tredstep is the wide variety of sizes. I'd really like to find another pair with separate calf width/height measurements, rather than generic small/medium/large.

And my last question...  Is there any difference in temperature between suede and smooth leather? I ride in pretty warm temps (up to 95 F in the summer), so cooler is definitely better. Thanks!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have el cheapo, $15 suede half chaps. I ride a lot, like almost every day, 2 horses, the half chaps are still looking fine, everything works, and it's been 5 years.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

That pretty much sums up my experience with Tredstep... I have their leather custom fit half chaps. The zipper broke on the first pair after just a couple months, and same with the second. SmartPak was great about taking them back the first time, and the second time I decided to just take them to a cobbler and have the zipper replaced. They are the first pair of half chaps I've ever found in my size and the leather is quite nice, which is why I bothered with the zipper replacement.

My first pair of half chaps was the cheap (~$30?) suede ones with velcro tab closures you see everywhere and they lasted me many years (5+) of riding 3-4 times/week. I replaced them when the inner patch started coming unsewn around the edges, though they probably had several years of life left in them since the patch seemed to be glued on as well.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

My first pair of Ariat suede half chaps lasted me about 10 years, and I retired them in December when the strap under your foot started to tear on one and I decided to go with black boots/chaps. The leather was basically worn down to be smooth and I think there may have been a tiny tear in one of them, but still useable. They lasted with me for the couple of years that I was doing weekly lessons, the year I did twice weekly lessons, through the rest of their career the lasted through me riding multiple times per week. If you're talking about getting a replacement pair because these are worn, I would just wait until they bite the dust. If you're wanting Smartpak to foot the bill for the replacement, then I wouldn't even bother trying. They have normal wear and tear on them and it's been 10 months.

I also have a cheap pair of Dublin easy care faux suede half chaps that I bought in a size up for throwing on over my looser jeans on trail rides and stuff when I didn't feel like zipping up my well fitting ones over a semi flared leg. I've probably rode in them for less than two dozen play rides where I probably only did walking and a bit of trotting. I rode in them for (I think) two "real" rides when I actually spent most of the ride at the trot/canter. Less than 30 rides and the faux suede stuff has already worn off the fabric. I wouldn't give those long before they wore holes in them.

If your half chaps are wearing holes in them after less than a year I would either consider that they may be of low quality (like the dublins), or that you're using way too much lower leg pressure. I am not familiar with your riding or your brand of half chaps, so I can't comment on which may be the case.

Unless you get some sort of breathable chaps then I don't think that the type of leather would make much of a difference. My suede Ariats certainly aren't breathable, but I don't think smooth leather would be any better. I don't have any issues riding in them in south Louisiana's 95*+ summer heat. I have better things to concentrate on while riding, and I'm accustomed to it. That said, I love the cool feeling I get when I take them off in the summer!


----------



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

Verona, that was my suspicion about Tredstep. I called Smartpak and asked them about it, and the woman I talked to didn't say it directly, but she definitely suggested getting a different brand in the future.

Thanks for all the info, DuckDodgers. I was actually wondering if it had something to do with how I'm riding, since the holes are all on the left side, and that is definitely my weaker leg/hip. I'll have to pay attention to how much that leg is moving. One question - how do you determine what is too much lower leg pressure?

And that's great that you're accustomed to the heat! I certainly am not - I moved to California from Seattle a year and a half ago, and the sun down here is much more serious than it is in the NW. I agree, though, that it's a wonderful feeling to have the breeze on my sweaty calves after taking off my half chaps.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I have a pair of leather Precision Fit Ovations and I love them. Very well made and run true to size. They also look really nice with your paddock boots. They cost me around $90.00 from Dover and so far have been a good value.

You might want to take a look .

Good luck !


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

skye97 said:


> Verona, that was my suspicion about Tredstep. I called Smartpak and asked them about it, and the woman I talked to didn't say it directly, but she definitely suggested getting a different brand in the future.
> 
> Thanks for all the info, DuckDodgers. I was actually wondering if it had something to do with how I'm riding, since the holes are all on the left side, and that is definitely my weaker leg/hip. I'll have to pay attention to how much that leg is moving. One question - how do you determine what is too much lower leg pressure?
> 
> And that's great that you're accustomed to the heat! I certainly am not - I moved to California from Seattle a year and a half ago, and the sun down here is much more serious than it is in the NW. I agree, though, that it's a wonderful feeling to have the breeze on my sweaty calves after taking off my half chaps.


If the holes are only on one leg then I would suspect that there is an unbalance in your riding, as you also suspect. If you're rubbing holes into a decent pair of half chaps after only a year then I would think it's too much. Definitely try to work on correcting the problem... all of that extra leg pressure is being applied to one side of the horse! Ask your trainer about it. I'm a big believer in fixing your own body issues to help improve your movement and your horse, so a decent trainer should be able to identify this. The other possibility is that the one leg was poorly made, but it seems less likely.

If the heat is too much with half chaps then you could consider getting a breathable model. I think that these are supposed to be pretty breathable, but I'm not personally fond of the appearance: AriatÂ® Terrain II Half Chap | Dover Saddlery Unless you REALLY can't stand the heat then I'd just suffer through the adjustment period until you can ride without feeling them, but it's an option!


----------



## skye97 (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks, bkylem, I'll take a look at those!

And yes, I'm definitely going to ask my instructor about this at my next lesson. Now I'm really curious! Also, I agree, those chaps are kind of ugly, and I can't imagine a little bit of mesh on the front of the shin (where there's mostly bone) would help that much. Maybe I can just think of the holes in my current pair as much-needed ventilation.


----------

